# how do I make a table tent (name card) with MS Word?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I want to create a simple table tent- the kind where it's just paper folded over to make the little "tent," with one's name on each side. I did a search for this, but was unable to find just a simple easy way to do it. I'm sure there's a template out there for it, but couldn't find it. 

Any advice appreciated. Nothing fancy: just a name on each side. 

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Printing upside-down in Word is possible, but not particularly easy. It can be done but it may involve Word Art or using rotatable images. Neither of which is so much editable, since they are really images of text (for your purpose).

Instead, if you also have PowerPoint,(which is included in any of the MS Office packages) then there is a Microsoft template called "Meeting name cards (3-fold)". Check it out by clicking that link.

If the link does not work, or if you want to see what other free MS Templates exist, and there are tens of thousands, go to:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Quite simple. Add two text boxes to your document and then rotate the top text box so that the text appears upside down and then remove the textbox borders.

Rollin


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

if you have it, use publisher


----------

